# Barracuda



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Is Barracuda open over Eid?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure it only closes for Ramadan each year..... I was there 2 weeks ago and nothing was posted about it being closed.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

been there today. it's open.


----------

